# New TV has disabled my DVD players 5.1 Speakers



## bunraku (May 30, 2005)

Hi




My wife just bought me a 50" Smart TV called a Digihome 50278FHDDLEDCNTD. Picture is great and the internet browsing is fine, but sound no longer come out of my Samsung DVD players surround speakers. I've had the player for years and no problem, but they are silent, however I am getting stereo sound from the TV through the HDMI cable. I called the technical line and they were just "There's nothing wrong with the TV so it must be the surround system, which like I said I have never had a problem with until today.


I love the TV, but can't keep it if I can't play surround sound separate from it and I've never had this problem before. Any idea whats the issue?




Thanks


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

There doesn't seem to be a problem with the TV.
Like most TV's it has inputs on the side and rear, it also has an audio output for stereo headphones.
If you want sound from the TV to play through your DVD player's surround speakers then you need a TV that has a HDMI or Optical out for sound.


----------



## bunraku (May 30, 2005)

It is only DVD surround sound I want. I want my DVD's in 5.1 and normal tv sound through the TV Surely I don't have to play DVD through my HDMI cable into the TV and back to the DVD player with an optical cable? I plugged in my old TV to the HDMI cable from the DVD player and straight away the DVD started playing 5.1 sound through the DVD's player, but as soon as I plug the HDMI into the new TV then silence, but sound through the TV.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

DVD players don't have "surround speakers". I will assume that you have a HTiB (Home Theater in a Box) which has an All-In-One unit which contains the DVD player and amplifier for the speakers. In which case, verify the audio configuration of the HTiB (ie: DVD player) to ensure it is processing the audio track of the DVD and not sending it out to the TV.


----------



## bunraku (May 30, 2005)

Hi

I'll start again as I got the speakers working albeit at a small price.

I just got a Digihome 50278FHD TV from yourselves 2 days ago. The only connection between my DVD player and TV is a HDMI cable and nothing else. Whenever I start my DVD player the TV remote becomes a DVD controller and I don't want this. 

If I press MENU on the TV remote it only brings up the DVD menu and not the TV Menu.
If I press QUICK MENU on the TV I go down to CEC Passthrough and disable it then my TV remote starts working normally again. The issue I am having is the TV doesn't store this choice. I have to do this every time.

Now in the main MENU(As opposed to QUICK MENU-CEC Passthrough) in the TV settings there is an option to disable CEC and I assume this is the way to change it permanently. However as soon as I disable CEC it also changes the SPEAKERS from Amplifier to TV. And when that happens it disables my DVD players surround 5.1 system and changes the sound to TV only.

I just want TV shows to come through the TV and DVD films to come through my surround system. I also want my TV remote to not automatically try and function as a DVD controller. I can do this temporarily through QUICK MENU although I don't see why I need to do this every time and the way to permanently turn CEC off in main settings turns off my DVD players 5.1 system. 

Can you offer any advice or help?

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Contact the TV manufacturer. That is a function of how the TV is programmed to operate. It is assuming that since the DVD is powered on, you will want to control it via the remote. Not all TV's function that way (none of mine work that way). So any fix will have to come from the TV manufacturer.

Also, as you note you only want "TV shows to come through the TV and DVD films to come through the surround system", why is the HTiB powered on while you are watching TV? If it's not powered on, the TV remote function won't change.


----------

